# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Բժիշկ: Իմ վերաբերմունքը

## Hovulik

Սիրելի ընկերներ: 
Լինելով բժիշկ և անըդհատ շպվելով բժիշկների հետ, եկել եմ այն եզրակացության, որ բնակչության վերաբերմունքը բժիշկների նկատմամբ բացասական է:
Այդ խնդիրը լուծելու համար առաջարկում եմ այս բաժնում դուք կիսվեք մեզ բոլորիս հետ, թե ինչպիսին է Ձեր վերաբերմունքը մեր մասնագիտության նկատմամբ: Պատմեք լավ և վատ բժիշկների մասին, ներկայացրեք դեպքեր: Վատերի անունները մի նշեք, բայց լավերի պարտադիր:
 :Sos:  ԻՆՁ ՁԵՐ ՕԳՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՊԵՏՔ Է

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լինելով ապագա բժիշկ՝ իմ վերաբերմունքն էլ է շատ բացասական այսօրվա բժիշկների հանդեպ: Անձամբ ես շատ եմ տեսել անպետք բժիշկների, բայց չեմ ասի որտեղ: Իհարկե, լավերն էլ կան:
Հիմա երբ նայում եմ մեր կուրսին, նրանց շատ փոքր մասն է նորմալ բժիշկ դառնալու: Մյուսները հայտնի են լինելու իրենց անտաղանդությամբ:

Լավ, բայց մի վատ բժշկի անուն պիտի նշեմ: ՈՒղղակի նա շատ հայտնի է որպես վատ վիրաբույժ: Նրան փող էին տալիս, որ չվիրահատի: Իսկական անունը չգիտեմ, բայց մականունը շկոլ էր:

----------

Freeman (10.07.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

Ամենալավ բժիշկը բնությունն է, մարդը շատ է հեռացել նրանից, հենց այդ պատճառով էլ շատացել են անտաղանդ մարդ-բժշիշկները  :Wink:

----------

Freeman (10.07.2010)

----------


## kiki

Իմ եղբայրը բժիշկ է, ընդհանուր խիռուրգ, դիսերտացիայով է զբաղված հիմա Ռուսաստանում...չեմ սկսի նրան գովել, որ սխալ տպավորություն չթողնեմ, չնայած արժանի է, բոլոր նրան ճանաչողներին հարցրեք նույնը կասեն ձեզ...ու այդ պատձառով քիչ թե շատ ավելի լավ պատկերացում ունեմ բժշկության վիճակի մասին Հայաստանում, որը ինչպես եղբայրս ասում է,  գոյություն չունի ...ցավոք... :Sad:  
բայց կասեմ ձեզ մի բան, ես շատ հարգում եմ բժիշկի մասնագիտությունը  ու գտնում եմ, որ այն համար 1-ն մասնագիտությունն   է աշխարհում...ամենակարևորը...
բայց միակ բժիշկները, որոնք վայելում են իմ հարգանքը տվյալ պահին դա իմ եղբայրն է,  և իմ ատամնաբուժը...
մեկը, չեմ հիշում ով, բայց մի լավ խոսք է ասել- *"երբ բժիշկը լավ մասնագետ է, ապա դա շատ լավ է, բայց երբ նա նաև լավ մարդ է, ապա դա պարզապես իդեալական ու հրաշալի է...":*
Այս խոսքերը կարծես հատուկ իմ եղբոր համար են ասված, նա ինձ համար ՄԱՐԴու կերպարն է կյանքում, որին հարգում եմ և որպես բժիշկ, և որպես մարդ...

ցավոք, Հայաստանում ԲԺԻՇԿՆԵՐԻՆ, այլ ոչ բժշկականի դիպլոմ ունեցողներին, կարելի է երևի մի ձեռքի մատների վրա հաշվել... շատ ուրախ կլինեմ եթե սխալվեմ...

----------


## Fobus

Լավագույն բժիշկներին , ում հանդիպել եմ Հայաստանում (և բախտի բերմամբ ճանաչում եմ) Սասուն Գրիգորյան , Արման Գրիգորյան , Մարատ Զաքարյան, Անահին Էլչակյան, Կոմուրյան(անունը չեմ հիշում) Ամեն մեկը իր մասնագիտությունից շատ լավ գլուխ է հանում և ամեն մի հիվանդության դեպքում դիմում եմ նրանց:

----------


## Մասսագետ

Անտարբեր եմ, էդքան էլ ինձ չեն հետաքրքրում էդ մասնագետները, նույնիսկ կասեի ձանձրացնում են:

----------


## Chuk

> Լինելով բժիշկ և անըդհատ շպվելով բժիշկների հետ, եկել եմ այն եզրակացության, որ բնակչության վերաբերմունքը բժիշկների նկատմամբ բացասական է:


Իսկ ես նկատել եմ, որ վերաբերմունքը բացասական է հիմնականում անծանոթ բժիշկների նկատմամբ:
Իսկ ազգական, բարեկամ բժիշկները, որպես կանոն "լավն" են: Եթե ծանոթ բժիշկ ունեն, օրերով կարող են պատմել թե ի՜նչ հրաշալի բժիշկ է նա:

Իսկ ընդհանուր վերաբերմունքի մասին... Այդ վերաբերմունքը ցավոք հիմնավորված է, որովհետև իրոք շատ են փինաչի բժիշկները (ի դեպ նաև իմ ազգականների մեջ այդպիսիք կան)  :Sad:

----------

Freeman (10.07.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ցավոք, իմ վերաբերմունքն էլ է ընդհանուր առմամբ բացասական։ Ես ընդհանրապես չեմ վստահում մեր ակադեմիական բժշկությանը։ Շատ չխորանամ, թե չէ շատ վատ բաներ կասեմ...
Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Artgeo-ի հետ. 



> Ամենալավ բժիշկը բնությունն է, մարդը շատ է հեռացել նրանից, հենց այդ պատճառով էլ շատացել են անտաղանդ մարդ-բժիշկները։


Ես հիմնականում բնությանն եմ վստահում։  :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ամենալավ բժիշկը բնությունն է, մարդը շատ է հեռացել նրանից, հենց այդ պատճառով էլ շատացել են անտաղանդ մարդ-բժշիշկները


 Լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ 
Իհարկե, բժշկությունը շատ կարևոր ու մեծ հարգանքի արժանի մասնագիտություն է, բայց ակադեմիական բժշկությունը շատ է հեռացել բնությունից և հիմնականում սխալ ուղղությամ է «զարգանում»։ Հենց այդ պատճարով էլ մարդիկ վստահությունն ու հարգանքը կորցրել են բժիշկների նկատմամբ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ։
> Իհարկե, բժշկությունը շատ կարևոր ու մեծ հարգանքի արժանի մասնագիտություն է, բայց ակադեմիական բժշկությունը շատ է հեռացել բնությունից և հիմնականում սխալ ուղղությամ է «զարգանում»։ Հենց այդ պատճարով էլ մարդիկ վստահությունն ու հարգանքը կորցրել են բժիշկների նկատմամբ։


Եթե մեր բժիշկները տիրապետեին ձեր ասած «ակադեմիական բժշկությանը», հաստատ ոչ ոք նրանցից չէր դժգոհի:

----------

Freeman (10.07.2010)

----------


## Saria

:Cool:  ԵՍ ինքս բժիշկ եմ,և համաձայն եմ որ կան շատ վատ բժիշկներ. որոնց հետաքրքրում է ոչ թե հիվանդի առողջությունը, այլ այն` թե որքան պետք է վճարի տվյալ հիվանդը:
Բայց պետք չէ մոռանալ նաև լավ բժիշկների մասին,և ավելին` խորհուրդ կտայի մոռանալ վախը և վստահել նրանց ամբոխջովին: :Ok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Պետք չէ նաև մոռանալ, որ բժիշկը, այնուամենայնիվ, պետք է օրվա հաց վաստակի: ՈՒզում եմ ասել, որ հակառակ ծայրահեղությունն է չպետք է լինի. ձրի օգնել բոլորին:

----------

Freeman (10.07.2010)

----------


## Hovulik

Փորձեմ ես էլ կիսվել Ձեր հետ իմ սիրելի ընկերներ...
Նախ և առաջ ասեմ, որ բժիշկ եմ և հպարտ եմ դրանով.
Ես չպիտի ասեմ լավն եմ թե վատ, բայց մի բան կարող եմ ասել հստակ, որ աշխատում եմ հիվանդին չխափել... լինել հնարավորինս համբերատար և անկեղծ... որոշ հիվանդներին բուժում պետք չե, հարկավոր է նրանց լսել, միայն ուշադրություն են ուզում նրանք... հատկապես տարեց մարդիկ...
Գումարի հետ կապված` միշտ դրա մասին խոսում եմ ամենավերջում... երբեմն շատ երբեմն քիչ, հաճախ անվճար, սակայն դա չի կարևորը...
Մենք երկու կողմից ես մեղավոր ենք, որ բժիշկները տենց են դառել... նենց ոնց որ դուք ներկայացնում եք...
Երբեք այցելուն չի վճարի բժիշկին, այն բանի համար, որ նա ասի, որ այցելուն հիվանդ չէ... միշտ մենք պատրաստ ենք վճարել այն բժիշկին, որը ինչոր հիվանդություն կգտնի մեզ մոտ... Ցավոք դա այս օրվա իրականությունն է... 
Եվ մինչը մենք չկարողանանք լուծել գումարի հարցը, ստիպված ենք լինելու բողոքել բժիշկներից

----------


## Chuk

> Երբեք այցելուն չի վճարի բժիշկին, այն բանի համար, որ նա ասի, որ այցելուն հիվանդ չէ... միշտ մենք պատրաստ ենք վճարել այն բժիշկին, որը ինչոր հիվանդություն կգտնի մեզ մոտ... Ցավոք դա այս օրվա իրականությունն է...


Այդ հարցն ինձ էլ է հետաքրքրում՝ հակառակ կողմից:
Մի անգամ կողքիս ցավերի համար գնացի բժշկի մոտ ստուգվելու: Ինձ անծանոթ մարդ: Ստուգեց, ասեց լուրջ բան չկա: Ամեն ինչ նորմալ էր: Վերջու հարցրի. "ինչքա՞ն պետք է վճարեմ", իսկ նա վիրավորվեց: Ասեց. "ինչու՞ քեզ բուժել եմ, որ վճարես": 
Բայց չէ որ նա ինձ հանգստացրեց, նա իր գործը արեց: Ինչու՞ չպետք է վճարեի :Xeloq:

----------


## Hovulik

> Այդ հարցն ինձ էլ է հետաքրքրում՝ հակառակ կողմից:
> Մի անգամ կողքիս ցավերի համար գնացի բժշկի մոտ ստուգվելու: Ինձ անծանոթ մարդ: Ստուգեց, ասեց լուրջ բան չկա: Ամեն ինչ նորմալ էր: Վերջու հարցրի. "ինչքա՞ն պետք է վճարեմ", իսկ նա վիրավորվեց: Ասեց. "ինչու՞ քեզ բուժել եմ, որ վճարես": 
> Բայց չէ որ նա ինձ հանգստացրեց, նա իր գործը արեց: Ինչու՞ չպետք է վճարեի


Գիտես ինչ դա են եզակի դեպքերն են և եզակի բժիշկները, որոքն չեն կարող դեմ գնալ իրենց խղճին. Բայց դե հիմնականում այդպես չէ, աշծատելով բժիշկների հետ և սովորելով իրենցից սկզբում սովորեցնում են, ինչպես անել, որ գումար աշխատես... Իհարկե բժշկության մեջ ավելի կարևոր բաներ կան...

----------


## Chuk

> Գիտես ինչ դա են եզակի դեպքերն են և եզակի բժիշկները, որոքն չեն կարող դեմ գնալ իրենց խղճին. Բայց դե հիմնականում այդպես չէ, աշծատելով բժիշկների հետ և սովորելով իրենցից սկզբում սովորեցնում են, ինչպես անել, որ գումար աշխատես... Իհարկե բժշկության մեջ ավելի կարևոր բաներ կան...


Գիտեմ որ եզակի դեպքեր են, ու այնուամենայնիվ չեմ հասկանում:
Ինչու՞ է խղճին դեմ գնում: Բժիշկը պետք է հիվանդին օգնի: Այդ բժիշկը ինձ օգնեց՝ ասելով, որ ես հիվանդ չեմ: Չգիտեմ...
Համենայն դեպս շնորհակալություն նրան, չնայած որ այս գրածս չի կարդա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամբողջ աշխարհում ընդունված է, որ կոնսուլտացիայի համար հիվանդները վճարում են

----------


## Absar21

> Է՜հ, երեկ էնքան էի տարվել թերապիայով, որ այսօր նոր իմացա, որ մեր տոնն էր: Ի՞նչ ասեմ… շնորհավոր… Ա՛յ, Արթուրը լավ ասաց. «Մի՛ վնասիր»: Իսկ մնացածը, թե բժիշկն իր կյանքը պետք է զոհի հանուն հիվանդի, պետք է փողի հետևից չվազի և այլն, սուտ խոսքեր են: Վերջիվերջո, մի՛ մոռացեք, որ բժշկությունն էլ է մասնագիտություն, ինչպես մնացածները, և բժիշկն էլ պետք է կարողանա հացի փող վաստակել:


Եթե խնդիրը հացի փողն է, ապա այդ մարդը կարող էր գտնել մի այլ մասնագիտություն,  բայց եթե նա դարձել է բժիշկ, ապա նա այո պետք է զոհի հանուն հիվանդի իր կյանքը(իհարկե խոսքը մեծամասամբ վերաբերվում է այն բժիշկներին որոնք մեկնում են պատերազմի դաշտ): ԵՎ բացի այդ չպետք է մոռանալ այն, որ բժիշկը նույպես վարձատրվում է պետության կողմից,նա ստանում է աշխատավարձ, որը  պակաս չէ քան ուսուցիչների, ինժիներների և այլոց աշխատավարձերը:

----------


## Dr. M

> Եթե խնդիրը հացի փողն է, ապա այդ մարդը կարող էր գտնել մի այլ մասնագիտություն,  բայց եթե նա դարձել է բժիշկ, ապա նա այո պետք է զոհի հանուն հիվանդի իր կյանքը(իհարկե խոսքը մեծամասամբ վերաբերվում է այն բժիշկներին որոնք մեկնում են պատերազմի դաշտ): ԵՎ բացի այդ չպետք է մոռանալ այն, որ բժիշկը նույպես վարձատրվում է պետության կողմից,նա ստանում է աշխատավարձ, որը  պակաս չէ քան ուսուցիչների, ինժիներների և այլոց աշխատավարձերը:


իսկ ինչպես ես նայում էն աշխատավարձին որ տալի է հիվանդանոցը/պետությունը բաժնի վարիչ մարդուն 9000 դրամ  :Shok:  
տենց բան չէի լսել, բայց վերջերս իմացա, որ մեր բաժանմունքի վարիչն այդքն է ստանում

----------


## Նախարար

Ուզում եմ անդրադառնալ ծննդատներին:

Վերջերս մի դեպք էր գրանցվել "Էրեբունի" բժշկական կենտրոնի ծննդատանը, երեխան ծնվել էր միանգամայն առողջ, սակայն հաջորդ օրը երեխայի մոտ նկատվում է բարձր ջերմություն, որը 8 օրերի ընթացքում բժիշկներին չի հաջողվեւմ կանխել:
(երեխան իմ ընկերոջն էր)
Երբ հարցնում էինք բժիշկներին թե ինչ են ձեռնարկում երեխային փրկելու ուղղությամբ, վերջիններս ասում էին, որ ցանկանում են հետևանքը վերացնել, քանի որ չեն կարողանում պատճառը գտնել, մի թե հնարավոր է բժշկությունում վերացնել հետևանք առանց առաջացման պատճառը վերացնելու?

Արդյունքում ստացվեց, որ նշածս բժիշկները չկարողացան ոչինչ անել և 8-րդ օրը ուղարկեցին այլ բուժ հաստատություն, իսկ այնտեղ երեխան մահացավ: Մինչև հիմա չեն կարողանում պարզել մահվան պատճառը, տարբեր բաներ են պատճառաբանում մինչև անգամ մոր մոտ ասում են վիրուս է եղել, բայց այդ կինը արդեն մի երեխա մեխացրել է, մի թե այդ վիրուսը մաիյն նոր ի հայտ եկավ? Կամ 9 ամիս նույն բժիշկները համարյա թե ամեն օր ստուգումներ էին անցկացնում հղիության վերաբերյալ բա ինչի երբևէ չհասկացան, որ երեխայի վիճակւ վատ է?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուրեմն այսպես. այո՛, բժշկության մեջ հնարավոր է հետևանքը վերացնել առանց պատճառը լիովին հասկանալու: Շատ հիվանդությունների ժամանակ, երբ արդեն կան նկատելի հետևանքներ, պատճառը վաղուց արդեն չի ազդում օրգանիզմի վրա: Սակայն չեմ կարծում, որ սա այդ դեպքն է: 
Եթե մի երեխան առողջ է եղել, դեռ չի բացառում վիրուսի առկայությունը. մայրը կարող էր առաջին ծննդաբերությունից հետո վարակվել: Իսկ երեխան, շատ հնարավոր է, ներարգանդային կյանքում առողջ է եղել:
Այն, որ երեխան ծնվել է «առողջ» (չակերտների մեջ եմ վերցնում, որովհետև ենթադրում եմ, որ ծնվելիս արդեն վարակված է եղել, սակայն գտնվել է գաղտնի շրջանում), խոսում է հենց վարակի մասին. ըստ երևույթին երեխան վարակվել է մոր ծննդաբերական ուղիներով անցնելիս (ի դեպ, վարակի շատ հաճախ հանդիպող ձև է): Ամեն դեպքում սա իմ կարծիքն է:

----------


## Ուրվական

Ինչպես կարող եմ *բժշկին* չվստահել: Ամբողջ հարցն այն է, թե ում կարելի է համարել բժիշկ, ում՝ ոչ: Եթե նայենք կրթությամբ, ապա կարող եմ վստահաբար ասել՝Հայաստանի Բժշկական Համալսարանի յուրաքանչյուր տարվա ավարտողների 80-90 տոկոսը իրենց չպետք է իրավունք վերապահեն, ասելու՝ ես բժիշկ եմ: Բացի այդ, օրինակ, մասնագիտական առումով էլ եթե դու շատ լավն ես, իսկ որպես մարդ՝ ոչ մի բան, ապա դա էլ ես չեմ ընդունում: Յուրաքանչյուր բժիշկ պետք է ինչ-որ չափով հոգեբան լինի: Իսկ ինչ մնում է փողին, ապա, իհարկե, դա մասնագիտություն է, որը պետք է վճարվի, այն էլ՝ լավ վճարվի, որովհետև բժշկի նյարդերն ու ֆիզիկականը նորմալ վիճակում պահելու համար մեծ ջանքեր են պահանջվում, և, համոզված եմ, որ ցանկացած լավ բժիշկ գտնում է նորմալ վճարվող աշխատանք՝ խոսքս նաև Հայաստանի մասին է, իհարկե, դեռ որոշ բացառություններով:

----------


## Universe

Հարգելի «Նախարար», իրոք ցավում եմ նման դեպքի համար… այն էլ որ դա պատահել է ձեզ համար հարազատ մարդու հետ...

Միանալով թեմային ասեմ, որ ուրախ եմ բաժանորդագրվելու համար մի թեմայում, որտեղ իրենց մասնակցությունն ունեն արդեն կայացած և ապագա բժիշկներ, ես ինքս էլ լինելով բժշկի ընտանիքից և կարելի է ասել շրջապատված լիելով բժիշկներով, ընտրեցի ինձ հենց այդ մասնագիտ8յունը: Ինքս մի քանի օր առաջ գերազանց ավարտեցի Պետ. Բժ. Ուսումնարանը, և այժմ էլ պատրաստվում եմ շարունակել  իմ ուսումը…
Ի՛ դեպ թեմայից դուրս. Բյուրա՛կն, պարզվում է նույ դպրոցում ե՞նք սովորել :Smile: 

Իմ վերաբերմունքը բժիշկներին՝
Ասեմ, որ միանգամայն համաձայն եմ Ուրվական-ի խոսքերի հետ, այն բանի հետ, որ լինում են «բժիշկներ» և ԲԺԻՇԿՆԵՐ: Սակայն կարծում եմ, որ այդ «Աստվածային» համարվող մասնագիտ8յունն ուղղակի դարձել է շատերի համար խաբելով փող աշխատելու միջոց: Ինքս ականատեսն եմ եղել մի դեպքի,  երբ բառից բուՅն իմաստով հարբած(Չգիտեմ ալկոհոլից, սիրուց, թե թմրադեղերից...) մի մարդու, շտապ-օգնության բժիշկները փորձում էին առանձին ՓՈՂ ՊՈԿԵԼ: Դա կատարվեց Կորյունի փողոցում, երբ մի մարդ փողոցում կանգնած փորձում էր իրեն մեքենայի տակ գցել և իր հավասարակշռ8յունը չպահպանելով ուղղակի «ապտակվեց» գետնին...
Դեեե.. Ամբողջ ժողովուրդը կանգնել դիտում էր այդ տեսարանը, թե ինչպես է այդ մարդը գլորվում գետնի վրայով, այնպես էին նայում, կարծես թե թատրոն էին գնացել և սպասում էին HAPPY END - ին որ ծափահարեն... Մենք էլ ընկերներով նրան տարանք փողոցի կենտրոնից : Ես շտապեցի զանգահարել 1-08, էէէէէ...  то есть 1-03, էն էլ որ  դիսպետչերին  ասեցինք  խմած մարդ է փողոցում վատացել և արյունլվա վիճակում է , դիսպետչերը հեռախոսը ցած դրեց... 2-3 անգամ զանգահարեցինք,վերցրեցին և նոր «բարեհաճեցին» մինչև վերջ լսել...
Դե իսկ շտապ բուժ օգն8յան մեքենայի գալուց հետո էլ, սուտի ТРЕВОГА - կապեցին, Վա՜յ, Վո՜ւյ..., որ հետո ասեն թե վիճակը շա՜տ վատ էր և հազիվ են ետ բերել այդ մարդու կյանքը: Մեջն էլ գոնե այդպես փող կլինի...

Իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ է ասված՝
Աստված հեռու պահի հոգով բժիշկ՝  ոստիկաններից և հոգով ոստիկան՝ բժիշկներից...





> Ես այս աշխարհի խենթ սիրահարն եմ,
> Ունեմ ընկերներ ինձնից խելառ,
> Բոլորի համար ես աղոթում եմ,
> Ու երգում երգեր նրանց համար...


Ես էլ եմ Ռուբեն Հախվերդյանի «ֆանատներից» մեկը...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Universe, բան չունեմ ասելու, իրոք կան վատ բժիշկներ, բայց եկեք մեդալի հակառակ կողմն էլ նայենք. ախր հաճախ հիվանդներն էլ են ուռճացնում ինչ-որ բաներ: Միշտ սպասում են, թե բժիշկը պետք է լիովին ապաքինի, մինչդեռ հայտնի է, որ շատ քիչ են այնպիսի հիվանդությունները, որոնց բուժումից հետո մարդը լիովին առողջ է լինում: Իսկ հիվանդները 100%-անոց արդյունք են պահանջում:

Ես հիշում եմ մի դեպք, որ վերջերս տեղի ունեցավ: Մի երիտասարդ կին իր փոքրիկ երեխային բերել էր գենետիկ հետազոտության, որովհետև չէր աճում: Դե բժիշկն էլ հարցուփորձ էր անում, զննում փոքրիկին: Հետո այդ կինը հանկարծ հուզվեց և ասաց, որ բժիշկներին չի վստահում, որովհետև նրանց պատճառով մայրը մահացել է: Երբ հարցրեցին, թե ինչ հիվանդ էր մայրը, ասաց, որ կարմիր գայլախտ էր: Իսկ ես ձեզ կասեմ, որ այդ հիվանդությունը չի բուժվում: Միայն հնարավոր է կյանքը երկարաձգել, այն էլ՝ կյանքի որակը խիստ տուժում է:
Բայց այդ կինը բոլորի մոտ կասի, որ իր մորը բժիշկներն են սպանել:

----------


## Universe

Այդ խստապահանջությունն Իմ կարծիքով գալիս է մարդկանց բժշկության հանդեպ անտարբերությունից: Շատերին թվում է, որ եթե բժշկին լավ վարձահատույց լինեն, ապա շուտ կապաքինվեն, սակայն նման արարքն ընդունող բժիշկից դժվար թե կարելի է առողջ8յուն պահանջել, իսկ շատերն էլ ուղղակի չեն դիմում բժշկի այնքան ժամանակ, մինչ հիվանդությունն արդեն այսպես ասած՝ «իր տեղն է անում»... Չգիտեմ, միգուցե դրա պատճառը հենց այն բժիշկներն են, որոնք մինչ հիվանդին այցելելը նախապես ստուգում են նրա սոցիալական վիճակը և ըստ դրա հետո բարևում հիվանդին, թե՞ կան ևս պատճառներ բժշկի չդիմելու...
Պատկերացնում եք, այսօր վիճակն արդեն հասել է այն աստիճանի, որ բժիշկներից շատերը հիվանդի առողջությունը վաճառում են հենց իր վրա... Печально… Կարծում եմ չպե՛տք է հանձնվել,վաղ թե ուշ տգետները կզիջեն իրենց տեղերը...
(Կարծում եմ, որ Բժշկական հաղորդումներից և կլինիկաներից բացի, բժիշկներից շատերը երբեմն ավելի շատ իրենց արտասովոր գովազդներով են զբաղվում, քան թե գործո՛վ...)

----------


## docart

> Եթե խնդիրը հացի փողն է, ապա այդ մարդը կարող էր գտնել մի այլ մասնագիտություն,  բայց եթե նա դարձել է բժիշկ, ապա նա այո պետք է զոհի հանուն հիվանդի իր կյանքը(իհարկե խոսքը մեծամասամբ վերաբերվում է այն բժիշկներին որոնք մեկնում են պատերազմի դաշտ): ԵՎ բացի այդ չպետք է մոռանալ այն, որ բժիշկը նույպես վարձատրվում է պետության կողմից,նա ստանում է աշխատավարձ, որը  պակաս չէ քան ուսուցիչների, ինժիներների և այլոց աշխատավարձերը:


Լրիվ դեմ եմ քո ասածին, այն որ դու դա համեմատում ես մյուս պետական աշխատանքների հետ: Կարելի է պարզ հաշվարկ անել: Մանկավարժականի վարձը կազմում է 200-250000դրամ տարեկան, իսկ ուսում տևում է 5 տարի , այսին ուսման վճարը կազմում է 1մլն դրամ, իսկ բժշկականում տարեկան 1 մլն դրամ է վարձը , իսկ 10 տարվա ընթացքում 10 մլն դրամ , այսինքն 10 անգամ շատ: Սովորելու տարիներին մանկավարժականում դասերը մինչև 1-ն է , իսկ բժշկականում մինչև 5ը, և երևեի նորություն ասած չեմ լինի եթե ասեմ որ բժշկականում մի քանի անգամ դժվար է սովորել:
Ավարտելուց հետո բժիշկն աշխատում է մինչև 4-5, չհաշված անքուն հերթապահությունները և ստանում է մի 15-20000դրամ աշխատավարձ, իսկ մանկավարժը 60-70 հազար, Ու կյանքի ու մահվան հետ էլ գործ չունի: 
Իսկ խեղճ բժիշկ, մի օր էլ ոչ իր կամքով մահ է գրանցում ու ընկնում դատական բժիշկների մոտ, ու քանի որ Հայաստանում բժիշկը պաշտպանված չէ .....
Բոլոր երկրներում բժիշկը ամենահարգված ու հարուստ մասնագիտությունն է բացի այս անտեր երկրից: Ու հետո ուզում են բժիշկը լավ աշխատի.

----------

Freeman (10.07.2010)

----------


## Dr. M

հենց այդ նույն անկապ ու չկայացած երկրի պատճառով էլ լքում են մեր բժիկներից շատերը կամ էլ զբաղվում են բիզնեսով ...... 
գնացի բայիկ
բարի գիշեր բոլորին

----------


## docart

Մի տարօրինակ երևույթ էլ եմ նկատել մեր հասարակության մեջ: ՀԻվանդը դիմում է բժշկին, բժիշկը քննում է, անալիզներ նայում, բուժում նշանակում, բուժման ընթացքում պահում հսկողության տակ, իսկ երբ գալիս է վճարման պահը, հիվանդը հեգնանքով պատասղանում է- ինչ ես արել , որ, մի թղթի կրորի վրա մի քանի դեղ ես գրել փող ես ուզում?  Դե արի ու մի ասա, այ հիվանդ`արդեն մտավոր իմաստով, այդ մի թղթի կտորը գրելու համար իմ կյանքից անցկացրել եմ 10 տանջալից տարիներ: Սա ևս ապացուցում է, որ մեր հասարակությունը դեգրադացվել է, և արժանիորեն չի կարող գնահատել մտավոր աշխատանքը, լինի դա բժշկության թե ուրիշ ոլորտում: Մենք կարող ենք առանց երկար բարակ մտածելու հանել և փող տալ պետավտոտեսուչին մեր չարած խախտումի համար, բայց ոչ բժշկին մեր առողջության համար: Ինչու տաքսի ծառայության համար մենք գիտենք , որ պետք է վճարենք, իսկ բժշկական ծառայության համար մի բան էլ բժիշկն է պարտք մնում: Հարցեր, որ իմ համար էլ դեռ անհասկանլի են:

----------

Freeman (10.07.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չէ՛, մեծ հաճույքով վճարում են նաև վիրաբույժներին: Չէ՞ որ վիրաբույժի արածը «մի թղթի կտոր» չէ:

----------


## docart

Դրա համար էլ վիրաբույժներն էլ մի բան, որ կարող են բուժել կոնսերվատիվ եղանակով, բուժում են վիրաբուժական ճանապարհով, քանի որ գիտեն որ հասարակությունը կվճարի , եթե մի բան կտրես տաս հիվանդատիրոջ ձեռքը: Հիվանդներին կարելի է զարմացնել նաև կարերի քանակով և շատերին թվում է, թե ինչքան շատ են կարերի քանակը, այնքան վիրահատություն բարդ էր, ուրեմն այդքան ավելի շատ կարելի է վճարել:

----------

